# Folyet, Ontario - Nemogosenda River



## pymybob

Leaving bright and early tomorrow for 7 days of fishing at an outpost camp on the Nemogosenda River in Ontario. Going after walleye and pike and the occasional jumbo perch. I'm taking the digital camera so I'll bring back some pictures...I HOPE!


----------



## triton175

We fish that area every year in early Sept. It's beautiful country and the fishing is good. Good luck, I'll be looking for your report.
Brian


----------



## [email protected]

Pymybob how'd ya do? Did you fly up or drive?


----------



## pymybob

Sorry its taken so long to post about the trip, I'm just now getting caught up from being away for ten days.

First off, the trip was GREAT! 

We left Friday morning and drove non-stop, only stopping to eat, gas the vehicles and pick up groceries. From Akron, it took almost fourteen hours to drive across Ohio and north through Michigan, across the Mackinac Bridge and into Sau Saint Marie, Canada. Another two and a half hours along Lake Superior and into the town of Wawa for the night. We stopped at Young's General Store for our license, a flat of worms and last minute tackle selections. 










To give you an idea of some of the inflated costs of purchasing tackle in an out-of-the-way Canadian General Store, a bag of Berkley GULP twister tails ran over $9.50 in Canadian! WOW! I'm glad I had everything I needed. The store was straight out of the turn of the century. It had a full-size stuffed moose out front along with a ton of cool antiques!



















Also, if you've never been to Wawa, Canada, the goose is its claim to fame. Everywhere you turn, there is a goose...literally! Real ones, fakes ones, goose statues, goose flags, geece on restaurant menus...you get the idea.



















So, we stayed at the Sportsman Hotel overnight and the next morning we drove another two and a half hours towards Folyet and Red Pine Lodge. Once we got there, we unloaded the gear and prepared for the twenty minute float plane trip to Gosenda Lodge. We had seven guys and around 700 pounds of supplies and gear. It took three trips to get all of our gear to our final destination


----------



## pymybob

We landed at the Gosenda Lodge cabin on Pine Lake. This was the furthest, staffed cabin the lodge had and this was where we took unloaded our gear from the plane to our boats for the final fifteen mile boat trip to the outpost cabin on the Nemogosenda River. Here are some shots of the landscape we past on that two hour boat ride




























So by 2:00 on Saturday, we were finally there! The outpost cabin we stay at is called" the Chutes" by the Lodge owners. Here's why










The cabin sits above this waterfall (on the right) and its one of the most remarkable places I've ever seen! Where the cabin sits, there is a small stretch of rapids above the falls that is just amazing to see. The power on this stretch of water is incredible. These pictures definitely do not give it justice




























Again, this is an amazing place with some of the most fantastic scenery I've ever seen!


----------



## pymybob

Well, enough about that, let's talk fish! So for six and a half days, we ate, slept and fished! About 10 hours each day. We caught over 380 walleye and over 150 pike. Here are some of the better shots I had of the fish we caught























































We caught three walleye over 24 inches and the majority of the walleye we caught were between 16 & 19 inches. Quality fish. Some of the best walleye fishing (size-wise) the group has ever gotten into on this trip in over twenty five years of going. The largest pike went 35" and around 9 lbs. Not a giant but still fun to catch. 

We trolled weed edges with bottom bouncers and spinner rigs, jig & twisters in the weed beds and we casted plugs at the base of the Chutes and in some of the deeper holes on the river. The weather was HOT at the beginning of the week and began to cool off by the end of it. We went from 85 degree weather to 60 degree weather almost overnight. Needless to say, the last day of fishing was the worst after this front that moved in.

We did not see much in terms of wildlife, mostly eagles. No bear, no moose, no wolves or lynxes. I thought we would see more in terms of wildlife but I think the weather kept them away.


----------



## pymybob

All in all, it was just a great trip. Here are some more photos














































So, after that many days of fishing, I was ready to get out of the "bush" and head for home! This was my third trip to the Nemogosenda River in Ontario and hopefully it won't be the last. I hope you enjoyed the pics and post! If you have any other questions about it, just let me know.

- Bob


----------



## BMustang

Thanks! Well done - Great photos and from all indications a super trip.

Brings back many fond memories. I too have made the trek up 17-North, visited Young's just before getting into Wawa and have stayed at the Sportsman's Lodge in town prior to getting on the float plane and flying into Pine Portage Lodge on many occasions.

The walleye fishing overall in Canada this year (and last) has been incredible. 

Truly God's Country!


----------



## buckeye024

Incredible beauty...Thanks for posting the pics.

I'll have to check out the place now.


----------



## WillyB

Great post, Bob. Enjoyed reading it and looking at the pictures. There is nothing quite like fishing Canada. I hardly miss a year headin north. We had a great trip this year fishing east of Sault St Marie about 2 hours. Smallmouth, smallmouth and more smallmouth!! I love them. 

If any of you guys have never experienced the rugged beauty and outstanding fishing that Ontario has to offer you don't know what your missing. Its awesome!!


----------



## triton175

Thanks for the report and pics Bob. Looks like the fishing was pretty good! There's nothing like getting away, out in the bush, for a week of R&R. We'll be up that way in about 3 weeks (horwood lake, 20mi from Foleyet) I hope the fishing's just as good as you had.
Brian


----------



## Brooklyn

WillyB:

Been smallie fishing flying southeast out of Chapleau a few times with Canadian Airventures. Where have you gone that's 2 hours east of Sault St. Marie? 
And Pymybob:
You might find it easier to get to Foleyet by going straight east out of the Sault on 17 and going north on 129, instead of going through Wawa. From here (C-Falls) to Chapleau takes me about 13 hours. Of course the Wawa way, you get that fantastic drive along the shore of Superior - that stretch is beautiful!


----------



## bkr43050

That is an awesome report Bob!! Those are some great pictures as well. I have made 11 trips to Canada over the last 12 years but I have not gotten a chance to go to a remote outpost such as that one. We go to a cabin owned by relatives so that has kept us in the one place. Some day I hope to make a trip to somewhere such as where you were. I am just curious as to roughly how much it cost per person for your trip. You don't have to be exact just a guesstimate.


----------



## triton175

We've always gone 17 east to 129 north. This year we are going to go up thru Wawa (glad to hear it's a scenic drive). The last 2 years 129 has been pretty rough with lots of construction, especially along the river. I also heard that 101 from Wawa to Folyet is newly paved, that would be nice.
Brian


----------



## WillyB

Brooklyn, we stayed at the Outpost Lodge on Jobamogeeshig Lake. Take 17 east to Thessalon and then north on 129. Its a small lake, real clear and loaded with smallies. Walleyes are few, we managed only 3 all week but they were all better than 26". Smallies are the main fish here and I love them. Biggest was 19-1/2" but we caught lots between 16" and 18".


----------



## pymybob

bkr43050,

For the float plane fly-in, to and from camp, along with the seven day stay at the outpost cabin that included three boats, along with an additional $170 in flight overage (we are allowed 100lbs in gear/food/etc. per man and an extra man went this year) so it cost around $980 (including deposit) in American per man. In years past, with a better exchange rate and a better cost on gas, this trip would run between $650 & $700 in American per man. 

Also, this cost did not include a week's worth of food and drink per man (we only took one bottle of whiskey - no beer!), two overnight hotel stays (two rooms per night), vehicle gasoline (2 vans) both to and from Canada, seven day Canadian licenses, four meals during the road trip, highway tolls and no Canadian tax rebates. Tack on another $200 (guess) per man. There may be more costs that the trip leader included as well but I can't remember what they were specifically.

I can tell you this, I took $1500 with me and came home with a little over $300. 

On a side note, the exchange rate has stunk recently and this year has been no exception. When our group was there, the rate was $1.01 Canadian for $1.00 American....translation....SUCKS! The sh!tty exchange rate, price of gas and no tax rebates are slowly killing the Canadian economy. Canada is slowly going to destroy all forms of tourism & the money associated with it at this rate if things don't change their soon. 

This trip was the first when this group left no deposit for next year. Mainly because the camp may be sold by next year due to a drop in group reservations along with an increase in overhead to run the camp. The costs are simply too high to make it as affordable to go there as it once was. Along with everything else I mentioned, its just going to get worse in Canada for camps like this that are trying to make a living. 

Right now we are playing it by ear and waiting to see what happens with the camp. Just will have to wait and see what comes of it I guess.


----------



## bkr43050

Thanks for supplying those numbers. I suspected that it was probably in that range.

You are right about the exchange rate really putting a wrench in things. We were just up two last week and I didn't even exchange any money since it was dollar for dollar. It doesn't seem like that many years ago when it was up around $1.30. That means our dollar was going 30% farther than it does now.


----------



## Brooklyn

WillyB - I've actually heard of the Outpost as an old barber of mine used to go up there. Seems like I remember him saying you could get into a couple of other lakes other than Jobo.... too. Thanks!


----------



## ChutesGoer

2 days until I leave for this exact trip. This is probably my 22nd or 23rd trip and I am still like a kid on Christmas eve.


----------



## pymybob

Good luck! Bring back a report and pics!


----------



## ChutesGoer

Will do. You know Ivanhoe does the flying now right? Richard gave up his flight operation. It was sad when we stopped taking the train and now we no longer load up into the Rusty Beaver.


----------



## pymybob

I never took the train but I heard stories about it. That was one heckuva long boat ride to get from where the train dropped you off to the cabin at the Chutes by boat, from what I was told. 

Did you hear about the cabin at the Chutes last year? I guess the propane tank blew up that was hooked up to the kitchen's fridge. Rodney said he hooked it up but who knows.  The group that I go up with could not stay at the Chutes because of the damage the cabin took but it is completely repaired from last year. The group ended up staying at the cabin on Pine Lake. This happened the day before they were to leave to go up. What a way to start the trip! 

I did hear that about the flying too from my group last year too - I did not go up with them on that trip - and I heard about their new, female bush pilot. All I was told was that she was smokin' hot! So much that the entire group shower and shaved before she came to fly them out a week later. I'd like to hear your opinion on her and if you can get a picture, I think the site would definitely benefit from it! LOL!

Good luck man! I'm looking forward to your report! I love that place.

- pymybob


----------



## ChutesGoer

Will do on that pic.

Our group was up the week after your group. Richard didn't even let us know and we stayed at Pine Lake too. Just not the same. The only other time we didn't stay at the Chutes was the year the Tornado tore down the log cabin. We stayed at Hemps that year but took a ride down one day to see the carnage. That was a sad day.

Report is that the cabin is all fixed, the tractor is running and the water is hooked up in the back cabin. The only downside is there is no longer a fridge in the back cabin. Creative cooler use I guess.

Sunday morning the Walleye will be biting and I will be in Canadian heaven.


----------



## Rocky Forker

Man I love Ontario! I have taken 5 fly ins to 3 different locations. And you say to yourself the whole time you are there , My God what a beautiful country! And looking at your pictures I say again, My God what beautiful country!And I know what you mean,pictures dont do it justice, It must have been amazing. I think of Ontario every day and wish on another trip! Nice pics,and congratulations on a great trip north!


----------



## ChutesGoer

Fantastic trip, as always. Had some bad weather (low ceilings) the day we were supposed to fly in and had to wait until Sunday morning to get to camp. Hotter than all get out for the first three days but the fishing was out of this world. It slowed down somewhat on Thursday and Friday as we had a cold front move in and a mayfly hatch. 

We had 10 guys on this particular trip and my guess is that we caught over 1000 walleye. My boat had strings of 14, 12, and 12 casts in a row with a walleye in the boat. My boat had walleye of 28, 25 1/2, 24 (none of these caught by me) and several between 20-24 (some of these were). Big pike for the week was 41 inches and it was a load.

The sun was brutal but it was nice being able to fish at 4:45 am and fishing until about 10:30 pm.

10 guys 30 cases of beer, 7 bottles of liquor and a TON of fish. We had a great time. I will try and post some pictures later. 

No hot pilot by the way. They didn't bring her back this year because reservations were down.


----------



## tomnagy

ChutesGoer said:


> Will do on that pic.
> 
> The only other time we didn't stay at the Chutes was the year the Tornado tore down the log cabin.


My group was there the week before the tornado. We stayed in the old log cabin. The week after we left the tornado hit. There was no one scheduled in to the Chutes that week.

The next year we were the first group to stay in the new cabin.

We made 15 trips to the Chutes camp. Started when you had to go in on the train. This could be a great camp if Richard spent a week or two fixing the place up. Did they ever hook up the water heater in the new Chutes cabin??

Did you ever visit the indian cemetery above the chutes??

Last I heard Richard had the place for sale.

-Tom
Pittsburgh


----------



## joerugz

Wow, some great reports. I can only dream of these trips. My fishing buddies will never invest in a trip of this magnitude. I managed to get my wife up a couple of times to accompany me but she hated it and will not go back as she does not fish. Thanks for the pics, now I can daydream the day away.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Our group (sans me) just got back from this trip again this year. The new "dink" was 16 inches. Sunday was the first day of fishing and by Tuesday they had thrown back 25 fish 20 inches or better. My poor wife that had to put up with my mood last week knowing where they were and knowing where I wasn't. Countdown to next years trip (which I will be on)...359 days.


----------



## tomnagy

I would like to know the condition of the chutes camp. Did they ever hookup the hot water tank?? Did your group fish above the chutes?? If so did you fish below the next set of rapids??

Is Richard Glazier still the owner of Gosenda Lodge?? Is Rodney still the helper?? Do the boats still leak like a sieve??

-Tom


----------



## ChutesGoer

Richard does still own Gosenda Lodge but I think he is looking to unload The Chutes. We fish 90% up above and never beyone the rapids at the mouth. The hotwater tank is hooked up and shower in main cabin is fully functional. The old shower house is really just a storage shed nowadays. The camp is what it is, I guess. They don't spend much time up there because so few people use that camp. As you know it is a lot of work once you come ashore the first day...especially if the John Deere isn't running...or in this years case, all together absent.

The boats up above are up there for a reason.  We never use those boats. We take a boat dolly up with us and move boats up above. Although this year they didn't have to move any boats. 4 boats up above that were water tight. 

Rodney is still there and working but I guess he hinted that this may be his last. He is 65 (hard to believe) and that is a ton of work. We would LOVE for Richard to have us up there for a week and do some work to that camp. It could be an absolute GEM and I would love to own it but I don't think I could come up with the scratch to lease it and hire out the maintenance.

It is the greatest place on earth and if there comes a time when we are unable to go there it will be a VERY sad day. Nelson (Richard's father) would not be happy with that camp right now.


----------



## ChutesGoer

Four weeks from today we go back to the Chutes. Can't wait.


----------

